# been playing with a new polish.....



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and by new, i mean not even been put into production yet :thumb::thumb: ive been told its going to be a "finishing" polish. but when i said what i had got from it, he was quite shocked :lol:

the only pic i have is this










my 1st practice car with thisa polish, was a 1998 renault clio, taken in part ex, and was an absolute state, massive scratches all over the place, lots of swirls, and generally looking poor.

i wet sanded 2 massive scratches across the bonnet, started with 2000 abralon, then finished it off with 4000 via mirka palm sander to leave this










i then polished 1 side with this polish to leave this










a couple of 50:50 shots


















and a finished pic of the car










looks good :thumb:

THE most impressive thing is, it took me about 2 hours from start to finish (including wetsanding) to get it looking like that. it achieved at least a 75% correction across the whole car, and a 100% on the bonnet where i had wetsanded most of it obviously.

it can be worked for 1 minute, or for 5, you can do a 10x10 inch section, or a whole panel at a time, it just does NOT dry up, it does not dust a single bit, and it does not leave any holograms no matter how long its been worked

because i was playing about with it, it obviously took me a bit longer, but i reckon that clio could have been polished to a good 70+% correction in about an hour - hour 1/2 tops.

been playing about with it today on a compounding pad, still no holograms, and a pretty dam good finish :doublesho

will update the thread with more cars i try it on, and when / if this goes into production :thumb::thumb:

*update 9.08*

this took me a bit longer to do, as i had to compound deep scratches out the roof / bonnet, about 5 hours to complete the whole car this time

50:50 door









50:50 rear quarter









rear quarter before (major scratches)









after 3 minutes with new polish, got this









finished


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You big tease!!

Does it smell nice?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

^^ :lol:

Its pink 
Argie will love it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> Its pink
> Argie will love it


Probably use it to exfoliate :doublesho


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

So, what level of cut would you say it had in comparison to the menzerna range and does it have diminishing abrasives?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a very interesting product, as above, what level of cut does it offer and gloss?
I presume the level of cut is decent due to correcting the 4000 sand marks, would it correct 2000?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

If a polish could save 6+ hours, winner!!!


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Strange! Looks very much like D.G pink buffing Gel.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ian is it cillit bang? :?


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Doc said:


> Ian is it cillit bang? :?


:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Vanish,trust pink


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it might be JML scratch remover :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks interesting, i will be keeping watch


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

like i said, i was told it was a finishing polish, so something to add depth to the finish. so i was surprised to find it had alot more cut than i was expecting.

smell - yes, it actually smells nice (imo) it smells like camomile lotion, the stuff you use to put on your skin when you have chicken pox :lol:

this is just so easy to use, i reckon on softish paint, a newbie with a rotary could get a VERY good finish with it.

been trying it on an old BMW, its struggling to correct that, but at least 50% correction with a FINIFHING pad!

did this the other day. a 200k mile merc sprinter van. with 3 different types of faded graphics on it :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's pink and it smells like Calamine lotion?

Has somebody been playing a joke on you Ian!










Well i suppose it is made of Zinc and Iron oxide 

Will be interesting to see, how this goes


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

calamine, thats what i ment, did i put a tea? :lol: :lol:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Im off to the chemist to get some of this new finishing polish.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just a little update. got this to give a once over, so perfect time to try this polish out on some tough paint......









so test panel was HALF a door, with roughly a 2-3 minute pass, ended up with this finish


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ian mate, what is it!!!?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing looks good. How does it compare to Megs 80, Menz 106FF and Menz 85RD FF?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Ian mate, what is it!!!?


no idea mate, not even 100% sure its even going to be made, i hope it does :lol:



ahaydock said:


> Thanks for sharing looks good. How does it compare to Megs 80, Menz 106FF and Menz 85RD FF?


no idea, will do the other half with one of them to compare. but im guessing, it wont be anywhere near as good, as a) non of them will have broken down properly in a couple of minutes, and b) half a door is to big an area anyway c) i dont think any of the above will correct audi paint on its own?

will be interesting to find out tho


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

good stuff - like I need another polish :lol:

have you tried Mystique Ian? Works on all pads and finishes very well, and can be worked a little or a lot  Ben (Rubbishboys) is your man for that - you may find you like it in the same way?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Tell the bloke that gave you this, that you know someone who lives just 5 minutes away.

I _honestly _won't mind trying it out


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone discovered the name of that miracle stuff?:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No name as yet (or mainstream backing, although that's in progress) but i have some for playing with this Friday


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

So it's not the new Paint Reconditioning Cream from Meg's then ?

Has anyone tried it yet ? and if so what's it like.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> So it's not the new Paint Reconditioning Cream from Meg's then ?
> 
> Has anyone tried it yet ? and if so what's it like.


Might be :lol:

but i doubt it would have been given to a large manufacturer to test for a suitable product to sit in their current range (as a superior finishing product)

I think the refinishing cream is 1 US gallon only, and i've not seen any for sale yet


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Might be :lol:
> 
> I think the refinishing cream is 1 US gallon only, and i've not seen any for sale yet


It's on Meg's latest newsletter, which was why I was askin' 

I've asked for a sample anyway


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not used it since i posted this actually, but i did another white van at the weekend, and it turned out pretty good with


----------



## Audigangster (Aug 17, 2008)

I haved seen one time such thing made by SCHOLL.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

We want details


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

actually, i have done another car with it :lol:

this took me a bit longer to do, as i had to compound deep scratches out the roof / bonnet, about 5 hours to complete the whole car this time

50:50 door









50:50 rear quarter









rear quarter before (major scratches)









after 3 minutes with new polish, got this









finished


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Do we have a name on this polish?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Spill the beans......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have some too so wll check with the person who gave it out


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i think its been put into production now? ill have to email him and ask :lol: 

as ive used mine up again.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds good, does this guy contains fillers?

EDIT

Looks like Scholl S17...


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Great results mate, so after using the 4000 you are going straight to the polishing stage with the new pink polish? im impressed! a time saver indeed!!


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

What is it!!!?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Guys?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I'm personally more interested to know if the squirt of polish on the pad was meant to be a love heart, but went a little wrong?


----------



## vw-aj (Sep 25, 2008)

come on spill the beans when and where can we get hold of it..?


----------



## craig stones (Jun 9, 2008)

anymore news


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

IIRC, He's on holiday, he could be back though.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

INDEED we want answers

that level of correction on soft paint with a finishing pad would cut down correction times on an MR2 by ALOT!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ian, come on...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hi chaps, sorry, ive only just seen this bump!! :lol:

im still not sure if its been put into production or not?? ive used 2 500ml bottles of this stuff now (and you only use a very very small amount to do a full car) and ive just got my 3rd bottle :lol:

im pretty sure epoch had a sample of this to try aswell, but not sure if he has done a review on it or not? ill send him a quick pm and point him towards this thread


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The bottle seems to be almost the same as the Swisswax cleaner fluid pro?


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

sounds like its like 3M ultrafina, same great result with no holograms and doesnt dry at looks goodall


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Damon and I were playing a little with the sample i have when he was up a few months ago and in truth the gloss levels this leaves are really impressive.

Now i have my CF Pro/85 RD & RE5/205 etc it might be time for a finishing polish off


----------



## selsdon500 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cant really understand the point in all of this if the product is a secret


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Damon and I were playing a little with the sample i have when he was up a few months ago and in truth the gloss levels this leaves are really impressive.
> 
> Now i have my CF Pro/85 RD & RE5/205 etc it might be time for a finishing polish off


you need to remind me...would love to try the 205 next time


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

selsdon500 said:


> Cant really understand the point in all of this if the product is a secret


Sorry sounds arsey but i was given some to try, whilst the guy was speaking to some big manufacturers about making it.

I like it, it works very well but unless it gets becking there's no point in naming where it comes from


----------



## selsdon500 (Feb 25, 2008)

So can we get some to try aswell ?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Up to the top.


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

selsdon500 said:


> Cant really understand the point in all of this if the product is a secret


Ditto. This thread has been running for three months now, why so hush hush?. It's hardly a military manouver 
Beggining to sound like cheap/free hype.


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

if the product is a secret and no one is sure who the manufacturer is or if it will eventually goes into mass production, then why all the teasers? Surely you're not ramping up the anticipation of this mysterious polish?


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe they are just excited with the results?
Im not entirely sure how the polish industry works, but i assume if backing is not forthcoming, the product will not make it into the mainstream, regardless of its amazing qualities. As with most products, test studies will be carried out, it just appears to me, were getting a sneak peak into that process. I find it quite exciting if im honest, the thought that there may be a shift in the current market that we witnessed the beginings of. 
If it is just a bit of hype however, you have to admit..............its working.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW, thanks for the arsey replies :lol:

i was given a sample to try, and as far as im still aware, this has not been put into production as of yet. 

so whats the point in naming who has made it (im not even sure if the said company want me to name them) when its not available yet?

if you are THAT bothered, then ill send them an email, asking for updates


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

3 samples wasn't it


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

For some strange reason, i think its a new Autobrite polish, i dont actually know why i think that. It looks very good though, dont mention chicken pocks though!! I shall keep an eye on this post, for updates. 

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> WOW, thanks for the arsey replies :lol:
> 
> i was given a sample to try, and as far as im still aware, this has not been put into production as of yet.
> 
> ...


You think those replies were arsey? 
And they were based on the false belief that this thread was only 3 months old............ 

Steve O.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Shame that as the correction on the Audi was impressive if that was really a 2 minute pass. Would be a good product.


----------

